# A week to go until I see Red



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

Only a week to go until I get some good quality Red's to put into my Red dutch project. 

Very much looking forward to picking them up


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

good luck


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

I don't think I've seen any pictures of really RED dutch mice. Those would look lovely.


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

I've never seen a Red Dutch either, but I love the colour and Dutch are my favourites. As I like playing around with colour and breeding, I thought I'd set about making some of my own


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

Yay it's Red pick up day


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

we will want pics!!


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

how do you get imported mice do they ship them or something or do you go and get them ??????


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

Pictures will be coming soon, I like to let them settle for a week before they start being handled fully, and taking any half decent shots takes some time with mice!

I'm in the UK and luckily the breeder who I got them from only lives a train & tram ride away


----------

